# Is my M&P 9c rated for +P rounds?



## Gregg1LE

I've looked on the S & W site and cannot find if the M&P 9c is rated for 9mm+P rounds. Can anyone point me toward that information. Thanks for your help !


----------



## Redwolf

If any is it is but you can call S&W and ask


----------



## Teuthis

It seems that you can shoot +P in the M&P 9c. But I think that is like driving an automobile too fast. You wear it out more quickly to no real advantage. +P rounds will wear the pistol more quickly. The standard 9mm hollow point rounds are quite effective and less likely to over penetrate. 

Smith and Wesson warns in the manual against using +P+ rounds in their handguns. So if you choose to use the +P, please watch out for that extra +. Good luck!


----------



## Gregg1LE

Thank you, gentlemen ! I will take your advice, Teuthis, and stick with the regular loaded rounds.


----------



## Domanfp

you can use +p's no problem but like stated they dont recommend +p+'s


----------



## JeffWard

Practice with standard pressure... 10's of thousands of rounds.

I carry Winchester Ranger T +P in mine, and shoot them sparingly. I know they hit POA at 7yards, and I know they function 100%. That's plenty...

Enjoy!


----------



## OhShoot

I called S&W, they said the 9c is fine to shoot +P ammo, but not the ++P.


----------



## TOF

When all else fails read the book that came with your M&P.

Copied from an M&P Manual:

"
"Plus-P" (+P) ammunition generates pressures in excess of the
pressures associated with standard ammunition. Such pressures
may affect the wear characteristics or exceed the margin
of safety built into some revolvers and could therefore be DANGEROUS.
This ammunition should not be used in Smith &
Wesson medium (K frame) revolvers manufactured prior to 1958.
Such pre-1958 medium (K-frame) revolvers can be identified by
the absence of a model number stamped inside the yoke cut of
the frame. (i.e., the area of the frame exposed when the cylinder
is in the open position.
"Plus-P-Plus (+P+) ammunition must not be used in Smith &
Wesson firearms. This marking on the ammunition designates
that it exceeds established industry standards, but the designation
does not represent defined pressure limits and therefore​such ammunition may vary significantly as to the pressures generated. "

tumbleweed


----------



## OhShoot

TOF, my manual of course states the same, although it's referring to revolvers not the SA's. That's why I made the call to S&W to confirm.


----------

